# Help... CVA Wolf hammer will not cock?



## Marlin_444

Hey All -

In November, I last cocked and fired my CVA on a deer and dropped it on the spot.

After the hunt I cleaned it, put it up.

The other day I got it down to inspect the barrel and it was clean as a whistle but when I went to cock the hammer it would not hold???

I broke it open and it would cock... 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak

My Optima did the same. Come to find out a spent 209 primer had fallen down in the trigger assembly and was keeping the hammer from locking when pulled back.


----------



## Marlin_444

whitetailfreak said:


> My Optima did the same. Come to find out a spent 209 primer had fallen down in the trigger assembly and was keeping the hammer from locking when pulled back.



Could been, but now; I looked at it and when I break the action I can cock or set the hammer...

Anyone???


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Ron, in my experience CVA has very good
customer svc and warranty support...

Had a hammer spring on a 30 yr old Hawken break
and they sent on a replacement....FREE !!!!!

Call them...I am sure they will get you fixed up before you can say "snap"....


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Doug, prolly gonna do that; fiddled with it some last night and got it to cock on and off again... Not good when I need to shot of a lifetime in the field... Plenty of time to work on it during the off segment of the season... 

Love any weapon that has been bloodied... A hope to Bloody the 300 Win Mag this morning...

See you in the woods...


----------



## Headsortails

Mine did that the other day. Sometimes I have slam the action closed to make it stop.


----------



## frankwright

Check that the breech plug is all the way in and snug. Then check the bushing around the firing pin and be sure it is screwed all the way in too.
You might also try another brand of primers.
If the action does not lock closed tightly because of one of the things I mentioned, the gun will not want to cock. It is designed that way as a safety feature to prevent the gun from firing if not locked close.

If nothing works, let CVA repair it.
Good Luck!


----------



## Marlin_444

Headsortails said:


> Mine did that the other day. Sometimes I have slam the action closed to make it stop.



That has it, tried that and it cocked each time...

Thanks!


----------



## bronco611

sounds like slamming it closed scarred the grimlins away!


----------



## Marlin_444

bronco611 said:


> sounds like slamming it closed scarred the grimlins away!



Ay-ep... I spect so...


----------

